# Car Purchase



## Anne & Andy (May 5, 2011)

Hi 
My wife and I are moving to Cyprus in June and want to buy a 4x4 suv.Can anybody help us in locating a good place to buy from? Are there any pitfalls in buying a 4x4 with regard to road tax and insurance?

Many Thanks.


----------



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

*4x4 taxation*

heres a useful link to motoring in cyprus, if you want a 4x4 its prob best to look for something with a smaller engine, once you get around 2500cc it gets expensive.

Driving in Cyprus - Vehicle Circulation licence (road tax), rates of tax and rebates - (also known as Road fund licence, vehicle excise licence, VEL)


----------

